# Real time satallite pics?



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anyone know of a service that provides updated satallite map pics(at least updated daily)fee or free,just thought it would be a nice tool to check on river ice conditions.I have my home river dialed in just trying to save a trip/gas to the rivers out east. 
ironfish


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I think for national security reasons, you can't get anything current... especially near a major metro area. I heard The Weather Channel has the most up to date imagery, but even that is weeks, month, year old. Most good bait and tackle shops know the conditions. 

You could always try to search for webcams too, here is one, although maybe a little too far east.
http://www.unclejohnselkcreekcamp.com/Web Cam.htm


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Washes the spoon off and asked you if this is enough? http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Lots of ice out there!


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Steelheader007 how does sharing info on a public NOAA CoastWatch site equate to "washing your spoon off". Listen up, we all know its been a long winter and the cabin fever is gettin to us all huh. There are lots of new guys on this site, mostly are here to share info on steelheading and learn skills from those that may have been helped as well in the past. Sure, you can say my post counts are minimal also. This ice will melt soon my friends.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am looking forward to some chrome this spring. It has been a long and cold winter!

-KSU


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Relax "hookmeup"While I appreciate the seniment I guess in retrospect I was being lazy,the funny thing was that I didnt realize it was a shot I thought it was a reference to"silence of the lambs"you know "It put's the lotion on or it get's the hose again"who know's steelheader007 probably has a small dog and barks out passive aggresive insults to his family all while they cower in a well in the their basement sorry 007 you had it coming see you dogs on the river.
ironfish


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think you need satellite photos.
Just watch the bickering in the steelhead forum.
When it stops, the rivers are open.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I know I did, but in retrospect did you think about looking for it on net net "I guess it would be hard for a green horn to realize even what to look for"? The biggest problem would of been to know where to begin...lol... No worries I have been a curmedgeon for ever! Unlike most ppl I dont care what other ppl think of me with that said have a nice day!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> I don't think you need satellite photos.
> Just watch the bickering in the steelhead forum.
> When it stops, the rivers are open.


gotta love that one c.c ""when it stops the rivers are open""


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> I know I did, but in retrospect did you think about looking for it on net net "I guess it would be hard for a green horn to realize even what to look for"? The biggest problem would of been to know where to begin...lol... No worries I have been a curmedgeon for ever! Unlike most ppl I dont care what other ppl think of me with that said have a nice day!


 Dood your too funny :highfive: Last I checked I thought OGF was on the net lol I did plead a mea culpa for being lazy... but just think of the possibilities if some cagy vetern had found a site that had the info I was looking for and that sweetheart hooked the thread up with the link we all may be in a better place, maybe more time with our kids,more time too help out a sick friend or family member,less gasoline wasted,blah blah blah you get it you dont seem too be too big of a dumb dumb too not be able too comprehend that line of logic oh well im just a bored azz greenhorn I'll allow you the last witty retort...Stay golden ponyboy
regards ironfish


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

No arguement here take care, and be well!

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Bah, I decided to remove my picture... figured some folks wouldn't be able to take a joke, don't want to be guilty of stirring things up.

I remain a good neutral citizen of OGF. : )


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for that link! I been here for years and never found that link ever while searching. I am no greenhorn either. : )


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

We are all greenhorns my friend, and thats unless you have done it all seen it all then yes your not a greenhorn!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

CoolWater said:


> Bah, I decided to remove my picture... figured some folks wouldn't be able to take a joke, don't want to be guilty of stirring things up.
> 
> I remain a good neutral citizen of OGF. : )


..lol.. O man I missed it! Too bad!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

CoolWater said:


> Bah, I decided to remove my picture... figured some folks wouldn't be able to take a joke, don't want to be guilty of stirring things up.
> 
> I remain a good neutral citizen of OGF. : )


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> We are all greenhorns my friend, and thats unless you have done it all seen it all then yes your not a greenhorn!


I just meant I am not new at fly fishing or this site at all. I am no bob clouser or lefty kreh but I have put some time in!! haha!! I can catch fish tho so I am happy with myself...


----------

